

Ask HN: Book recommendations for worldly knowledge? - adam419

I&#x27;m in my 20&#x27;s and think at particularly this age as well as all that learning outside ones domain is something very valuable to becoming well-rounded.<p>With that said, does anyone have any book recommendations OUTSIDE the area of programming and science that was particularly memorable for you to help widen your perspectives?<p>Thanks to anyone with suggestions.
-Adam
======
Turing_Machine
You could do worse than:
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Harvard_Classics](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Harvard_Classics)

They're all available for free on archive.org

[https://archive.org/details/harvardclassics](https://archive.org/details/harvardclassics)

------
pdiddy
I will recommend a pair of books that are about the question you are asking:
[http://shop.nplusonemag.com/collections/books-n-1/products/w...](http://shop.nplusonemag.com/collections/books-n-1/products/what-
we-should-have-known-two-discussions)
[http://shop.nplusonemag.com/collections/books-n-1/products/n...](http://shop.nplusonemag.com/collections/books-n-1/products/no-
regrets)

------
walterbell
Anything by R.A. Lafferty, whose fiction is a gateway to thousands of eclectic
books from his library. Most of his work is out of print, but a collection of
his short stories ("Talled Tales") is online. A few stories are on the web,
[http://www.ralafferty.org/works/collections/online-
stories/](http://www.ralafferty.org/works/collections/online-stories/)

------
smt88
I have been reading and enjoying The Story of Civilization by Will Durant.
It's not 100% up-to-date, but it's beautifully written and has lots of
Durant's wisdom and observations in it. I often find myself wanting to write
down and save passages because they are such concise, insightful, and poetic
observations about humanity.

